# Iui success in older women



## Daisy D (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi - I'm a brand new member and would be really interested to find out if anyone has any stats (personal or otherwise) on the success rate of IUI in older women (40+). DH & I (both 42) have had 2 rounds of IUI this year with injectables (menopur) but both -ve.
Is it worth carrying on at our age?!

All feedback welcome.

Thanks!

Daisy D


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Daisy

I am not in a position to answer you question from a professional angle but can only relay my own situation and allow you to judge from there.

I am 42 and my DH 47. Unexplained IF

We met our consultant last week and when we mentioned IUI he was very firm with his reply which was - 'I am very concerned about the results achieved with IUI and think that in general it offers poor results all round'. 'In consideration of your age, I would advise you to go the ICSI or IVF route'.

I hope that his remark to us may assist you with any decisions that you need to make but i personally felt that he was being honest with us and trying to achieve as best as he could for us.


May I wish you every success with whichever route you take and send my best wishes for you to achieve your dream.

Love Dawn xx


----------



## Daisy D (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks Dawn and Woppa for your kind messages!
We are considering our next plan of action - will keep you posted.
Very best wishes to you both,

Daisy


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Daisy and welcome!

i would agree with Dawn we had 3 iuis at about 36-38
and were then moved on to ivf with blastocyte and assisted hatching as egg outer layer can become harder with age - now 42 and tx#7 so there are quite a few of us oldies still trying - you never know. My aunt told me her neighbour had 10 goes and struck lucky!
i would have a word with your consultant and go with their advice Peter is also very helpful - resident Embryologist on general board 

best of luck
sas jane xx


----------



## ellaine (Nov 12, 2003)

I am 46 and have just returned from having IVF in Chicago USA we needed a donor as IVF for over 44 is not successful I had three attempts with my own eggs no success and one attempt in Uk with a donor with Birmingham Womens Hosp. I got to 20 weeks and miscarried . We went to US because their is a two year wait for a donor in UK and with the recent change in NHS rules it will be worse. I have had a young, fit and fertile donor they gave me 75% chance of working . I am now 5 weeks pregnant whoopie My advise is if you can afford it go to USA and use a donor they are so much more successful


----------

